# VLC et serveur SMB



## kaiy75 (19 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir,

J'ai récemment téléchargé VLC afin de pouvoir lire le contenu de vidéos de mon Mac sur mon Apple TV. J'ai activé le partage de fichiers sur le Mac et bien configuré les identifiants de connexion dans VLC sur l'apple TV et tout marche nickel.

Cependant j'ai deux questions :

L'application VLC n'enregistre pas mes identifiants de connexion au serveur sur l'apple TV, je dois les renseigner à chaque fois, la fonction Enregistrer ne fonctionne pas... Y'a t'il un moyen de garder les réglages ?
Une fois connecté au serveur, j'ai 3 dossiers qui apparaissent : le dossier que j'ai partagé sur mon Mac, mais aussi mon dossier Utilisateur et mon disque SSD 256, je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils s'affichent, y'a t'il un moyen de ne plus les voir sur mon serveur ?
Ou même si vous avez une application plus ergonomique pour ce type d'utilisation je suis preneur ! (J'ai vu Infuse et Plex mais il faut se créer des comptes et les versions gratuites sont limitées non ?)

Merci !


----------



## ericse (19 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Plex est limité en version gratuite, mais il en fait déjà plus que VLC


----------



## kaiy75 (19 Novembre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Plex est limité en version gratuite, mais il en fait déjà plus que VLC


Je viens de tester Plex et Infuse, j’ai ma préférence pour Infuse, au final beaucoup mieux que VLC ehehe


----------



## D4vid (30 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai installer VLC sur mon iphone et dans réseau à serveurs de fichiers je pense que je peux me connecter à ma LIVEBOX ( serveurs de fichiers SMB ) puisque c'est proposé afin de voir ce que j'aurai enregistré mais le hic c'est que je ne sais pas quoi renseigner à port ? car pour utilisateur et MDP je pense que ce sont mes identifiant orange. Merci de votre aide, Bonne journée


----------



## inazuma12 (30 Janvier 2022)

Et en lisant la vidéo sur le Mac avec n'importe quel lecteur et en utilisant Airplay sur l'Apple TV ?


----------



## D4vid (31 Janvier 2022)

Salut à toi inazuma12
je n'ai pas de mac c'est uniquement via mon iphone 12


----------



## inazuma12 (31 Janvier 2022)

Lorsque tu lance une video sur VLC sur ton iPhone, tu utilise Airplay pour diffuser sur ton AppleTV.


----------



## D4vid (31 Janvier 2022)

je n'ai pas d'Apple TV en fait je veux connecter VLC qui est sur mon iphone sur ma LIVEBOX 5


----------



## inazuma12 (31 Janvier 2022)

Désolé, en fait je répondais à l'initiateur du post. Ceci dit, sur la LB tu ne pourras regarder que les fichiers situés sur son disque. Pour regarder des vidéos à partir de serveurs connectés à la LB, il faut indiquer userid et MDP d'un  utilisateur autorisé sur chaque serveur.


----------



## D4vid (31 Janvier 2022)

ça date de 2020 !!!


----------



## inazuma12 (31 Janvier 2022)

Ton intervention date, elle, d'hier, et ma réponse est pour toi !


----------

